# randy is lonely.......



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

yepp, randy asked his mama why don't i have any chi friends? or chi gf mama?
i told him yu have to look for one yourself....

*and so he did.....*



































*hello world! im randy!!*









*call me! (;*

any takers? let him know... 

(these pics were taken 20 min ago. lol)

(ps. my ipod cam has gotten alittle fuzzy... i will that problem soon.)


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

anybody????
wanna be ray rays friend?


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

lol this gave me a big laugh. What a hunk! :-D Well...i dont think Lady would have mind another boyfriend...but Locco might be upset about it of course ;-) Not sere if it is what Randy is looking for though...a loong distance relationship with a non Chi girl (maybe she is a mix i have no idea). They would have to have their first date over Skype :-O

He is adorable


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry Bijoux is too young for boys she still thinks they have cooties ;p


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

Lola would LOVE to be your gf randy!!  xxx
:love10::love7::love5:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hey big fella!! I'll share my hedgehog with ya!!:love7:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

LOVE TRIANGLE!! lmao


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahaha Baby-Love is a floozie but shed like a piece of Randy lmao


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

funny thread  LOL! 
Hope Randy gets his dream Chi :cloud9:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Reminds me of the "dating game" when it was on tv.
"our next contestant is Leila. She likes long walks, swimming in the pool, bully sticks and squeeky toys..." :laughing8:


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

cherper said:


> Reminds me of the "dating game" when it was on tv.
> "our next contestant is Leila. She likes long walks, swimming in the pool, bully sticks and squeeky toys..." :laughing8:



hahahaha!!!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Miinerva said:


> lol this gave me a big laugh. What a hunk! :-D Well...i dont think Lady would have mind another boyfriend...but Locco might be upset about it of course ;-) Not sere if it is what Randy is looking for though...a loong distance relationship with a non Chi girl (maybe she is a mix i have no idea). They would have to have their first date over Skype :-O
> 
> He is adorable


hahaha yepp, they sure would! lol
thanks 



mooberry said:


> Sorry Bijoux is too young for boys she still thinks they have cooties ;p


lol, i figured she looked like a wittle angle baby lol.



Lenchan said:


> Lola would LOVE to be your gf randy!!  xxx
> :love10::love7::love5:


randy's having a hard time choosinq. lol. he will be back in 1 hour.. 




cherper said:


> Hey big fella!! I'll share my hedgehog with ya!!:love7:


randy would love that! hahaha!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Hahaha Baby-Love is a floozie but shed like a piece of Randy lmao


lol sweet!..


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

i think im gonna give my heart to....









*LEILA* :love8:

thanks wadies  
at least i have some friends too!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL cute pics and way too funny of a thread. 
Hate to say it, but Jasper would never share Hannah 
in "that way".


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

lynx8456 said:


> LOL cute pics and way too funny of a thread.
> Hate to say it, but Jasper would never share Hannah
> in "that way".



lol, thanks.

and yea, i couldnt pick the first one. she already had a "man friend". lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:love1: *kisses* to the randman  lol


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

cherper said:


> :love1: *kisses* to the randman  lol


 lol...


----------

